# Romance possibilities



## AlanR (Aug 17, 2010)

For divorced/single males or females in their 40s and 50s, interested in dating and forming new relationships once expatriated in Mexico, can someone speak to the demographics and active singles related organizations, clubs and activities available in the more popular areas in Mexico? For example, as a divorced non-Spanish speaking American, looking to move to the GDL, Lake Chapala or Ensanada areas, looking for available women in the 35-50 year old age range for dating, what are my odds?

Thanks,
AlanR
[email protected]


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are various types of 'singles groups' everywhere in the world; including here. There are also many service and social groups that you may join as either singles or couples. Naturally, there are also commercial clubs, restaurants, casinos and theater groups where folks may meet. You'll find them when you get here, but the forum is not intended to become a dating service. Therefore, this thread is closed.


----------

